# My Gaggia Classic is producing watery coffee - any idea why?



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

As title suggests, my Gaggia Classic produces watery coffee with no crema. It's been thoroughly cleaned and de-scaled and I can't work out what's wrong. Has this happened to any one else, and does any one know why?!

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds like coffee too coarse, are you using pre ground?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Beans---date roasted?

Pressurised portafilter with widget.?

Are you weighing the grinds in and output. ?

Ian


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Are you tamping hard enough?

Good basics guide here:

http://www.coffeecrew.com/gear-equipment-coffee/learn-the-ways-of-the-bean/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you read this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%26%23146%3Bve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

Look at eyedee and kman s suggestions first changing the tamp won't help If the coffee is poor quality or pre ground or a widget is in use


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How long does it take to pour a shot? Probably pre-ground coffee at a guess.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Having just started down the espresso road (also on the Classic) I faced this same problem. First issue to sort was too course a grind. Next it was tamp pressure. As has already been said it is important to be methodical in your approach so you can ensure that you don't repeat the same mistake. Here are my suggestions which are shamelessly ripped off from folks here who actually know what they are doing.

1. Get a scale and make sure you always use the same dose of beans.

2. Get a recipe and stick to it until you get your shots consistently the same. There are lots of posts on the forums suggesting recipes.

3. Use a stopwatch of some sort to time your shots. You are aiming for your shot to take 25-30 secs.

4. Ideally have a scale small enough so you can weigh your shot as it is coming out.

5. I suggest a calibrated tamper, so you can eliminate tamping pressure as a variable.


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> Sounds like coffee too coarse, are you using pre ground?


Yes - perhaps that is my problem! I don't have a grinder. What's the best type of pre ground to use?


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

ridland said:


> Having just started down the espresso road (also on the Classic) I faced this same problem. First issue to sort was too course a grind. Next it was tamp pressure. As has already been said it is important to be methodical in your approach so you can ensure that you don't repeat the same mistake. Here are my suggestions which are shamelessly ripped off from folks here who actually know what they are doing.
> 
> 1. Get a scale and make sure you always use the same dose of beans.
> 
> ...


Thanks, these are really helpful tips. I will give it another go tomorrow morning! Although it all sounds very scientific!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

emmapartington said:


> Yes - perhaps that is my problem! I don't have a grinder. What's the best type of pre ground to use?


You could be waiting a long time for an answer to that one.

Ian


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> How long does it take to pour a shot? Probably pre-ground coffee at a guess.


Yes I am - I will try another type, thanks. Pouring a shot is really quick.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You really would benefit from getting a grinder.

Go on, there is nothing more important in life than coffee (other than Oxygen - and that's free)...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If your going to use pre-ground and do not want to buy a grinder, then your best option is to buy it from a decent roaster, not the supermarket stuff.

Where do you live? You may have a good roaster near you that people can suggest.


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

A matter of contention then!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

emmapartington said:


> A matter of contention then!?


Don't think so - think we would all agree you need to get a grinder ASAP! ;-)

'Better' pre-ground could do as an interim step (but goes stale quickly, won't be set for optimal extraction, etc...)


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks! I live in Reigate, Surrey.


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah, I see! I only want one cup a day!!! The machine was a present. What's the best grinder to get?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The best depends on budget - the MC2 is widely cited as a good starting point (~£80 used) - that's what I started with, but the sky is the limit! Some folk on here with your machine have very, very expensive grinders...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

One cup a day, go for a hand grinder...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/porlex-tall

http://coffeehit.co.uk/rhino-hand-grinder-1002


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

emmapartington said:


> Thanks, these are really helpful tips. I will give it another go tomorrow morning! Although it all sounds very scientific!


All pointless without a grinder!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> One cup a day, go for a hand grinder...
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/porlex-tall
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/rhino-hand-grinder-1002


Oh yeah - my bad, I was citing electronic because I am exceptionally lazy.


----------



## emmapartington (Mar 26, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> One cup a day, go for a hand grinder...
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/porlex-tall
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/rhino-hand-grinder-1002


Thanks very much, helpful!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

emmapartington said:


> Thanks very much, helpful!


Good exercise too, alternate hands unless you want one bicep like popeye...!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you do pick up a hand grinder, steer clear of the supermarket beans, you can pick up a 250g bag from any of the roasters suggested on here for £5 plus postage, 1 cup a day your looking at 2 weeks of coffee, costs more than supermarket stuff, but the end results will be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

+1 on the Rhino hand grinder if you don't mind putting a little work into your coffee.

+1 on the MC2 if you are lazy and want things instantly.

Buy your coffee from a local roaster, try to use coffee which has been roasted less than 4 weeks previously. There are plenty of roasters who do good deals and will deliver 1-2days after roasting. Rave coffee, HasBean, Foundry, Rounton, Small batch among many many others.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

emmapartington said:


> Yes - perhaps that is my problem! I don't have a grinder. What's the best type of pre ground to use?


If you buy fresh from roaster and ask them to grind for espresso


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hang on, guessing you might have the pressured basket that came with the gaggia?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hang on, guessing you might have the pressured basket that came with the gaggia?


What I was wondering, they're made for pre-ground aren't they? I blew up my Dualit by using my grinder (choked the basket) at least the classic has the 3 way lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think they are made for supermarket aged pre-ground yes.


----------



## bigstick (Sep 6, 2014)

You can buy Baratza binders on ebay for less than the Iberital (although the Iberital seems to have better reviews), but you need to be prepared to spend around £100 for an electric grinder. I'm using supermarket pre-ground coffee, and it's okay when it's fresh, but won't be up the high standards of most people here









When it's old, you get lots of water in the portafilter, and watery coffee with no crema.

I'm currently monitoring eBay for a grinder. I don't think that you want to stick to supermarket ground stuff if you are serious about your coffee, and if you weren't you wouldn't have bought your machine and been posting here


----------

